# Simple Garden Gate?



## pinksalamander (May 13, 2008)

My mum wants me to make her a new garden gate, our current one is absolutley horrible and is hanging off the post because the bottom hinge is broken.

I'm a bit aprehensive about it as i'm used to making standalone things like cabinets or units... is there anything i should know? What wood should i use? I'm thinking something really dead simple... anything is better than what we have.

Any ideas?


----------



## frankp (Oct 29, 2007)

Match the wood to what's already in the fence. As for complexity, it can be just a square frame (assuming the fence posts are relatively close to vertical) with slats on it to fill the empty space. Make a square, with at least one diagonal and then put the facing boards onto the square. Hinge it and mount it.


----------



## pinksalamander (May 13, 2008)

Hmm, yeah i'll try and find something similar to the fence. I was thinking maybe getting slats of wood, like picket fencing or something and attaching is to a frame... thanks for your help.


----------

